# Pregnant? What's with these tests?



## Juise (Jun 14, 2007)

Hoping someone could shed some light on this for me. I've been wondering for about a month now, starting with lots and lots of cramping and mood issues, and just general "feeling weird". But for once I made myself wait for my period before taking a test. (I have a problem with this, I always jump the gun XP) Once my period was late I took a test. It failed to work >







The next morning I took another one. Negative.

Then I started bleeding. Slightly. Perhaps more than I think many people would define "spotting," but also a lot less than I bled with my first "period" when I was pregnant with DD. It continued to stammer on and off, most the time I didn't even bother to use a pad. The test I had taken showed a faint, faint line after a couple of days, which I didn't know whether to consider either way. After my "period" was done, obviously still unsure, I took another test. Negative. It also showed a faint line after a couple days.

I've been feeling nauseous a lot off and on, and now my *ankles* are swollen and hurt like crazy, something I didn't experience at all until quite late and very briefly in my last pregnancy. Does this happen this early on to some people, or totally unconnected? I took another test this morning, it is now several days since my "period" ended. I thought maybe *maybe* I could see the faintest of lines after ten minutes but I really wasn't sure. Around noon there was definitely a faint line, and now (around 4pm) there is without a doubt a line, faint, but quite easy to see.

I even tried to do a cervix check, but I've never done it before so it didn't really help. It was a few days ago, but I do believe it is open. Any ideas on whether or not it would still be open at this point if I were pregnant? Or is it so wildly different for different women / pregnancies that it doesn't matter?

I am feeling *extremely* frustrated, and very upset that all this poas has left me still feeling inconclusive. I don't know what to think about what my body is doing. So I guess I'm looking for opinions on the matter and also wondering about these pee sticks. They are supposedly 99.9% accurate from the first day of your missed period, I do believe. I have never had need to wonder otherwise. Do other people have a different experience with these things? I had a bright, clear line on the pee stick test for DD, and that was several days *before* my expected period. Argh I really want to know either way. We had been planning on trying for another in a couple months, but not yet. Our wedding is in a month and a half and I really didn't want to be pregnant for it, but it's a little late to move it









I hope this wasn't too terribly long, rambling, and confusing. I appreciate anyone taking the time to read it and let me know what they think. I don't have insurance, otherwise I'd go in for a test, and after looking I was quite surprised that there isn't even a planned parenthood anywhere remotely near where I could go to get a more accurate test for cheap.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

They have a time limit. If you look at it even a MINUTE after that time limit they are no longer valid. Most time limits are 10 minutes though a few are sooner.

if a line appears later on, its an evap line... the line that (if you were to get a bfp) would turn pink (or blue depending on the test) shows up as it dries... sometimes even having color, but often getting darker as it goes. I was not pregnant last cycle but of the 13+ pregnancy tests I took, 10 of them STILL have visible lines on them that are nothing more than evap lines. (there wasnt even a chance of me being pregnant after all, I hadnt Oed until 8 days after DF went back to kuwait, and 9 days since the last time we DTD)

Try again with a different brand of tests.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

is getting a quantitative blood test an option?


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Dont mess with the line/no line tests go and get a digital that says either pg or not pg. That will tell you for sure.


----------



## Juise (Jun 14, 2007)

*MaerynPearl* - I know they are supposed to be invalid after 10 minutes, the only reason I even knew lines appeared on the first two at all is because they were set next to the toilet and then we were away for the weekend. The third one was because I was pretty sure I *could* see something during the 10 minute period, but it was so, so faint, and I wanted to see if anything came of it, and it did just gradually darken.

I'm convinced I could see something there after 5 minutes, anyone know if it's possible to see something of what is placed there if your being insane about looking really, really, really close? I'd check on an unused one if I had one









*texaspeach* - I would if I had insurance, I'm not really sure how much they cost, but I don't feel like I could justify the expense when really time will tell anyway







It's not as though I'm doing anything I wouldn't if I were pregnant, I still have a 16 mo nursling, other than not having a beer in the evening until I figure this out for sure >









*MCatLvrMom2A&X* - I had no idea they worked any differently, I just figured it was the method of display! That's a good idea, I think I will run out and get one


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

Best website ever to learn all about the art of POAS: www.peeonastick.com


----------



## Juise (Jun 14, 2007)

If it were just the POAS tests I don't think I'd be too concerned, it's everything combined along with the fact that I've never before had any line appear ever, except for an evap line much later, which these don't look like to me and they are the same brand. I just wish I could feel conclusive


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juise* 
If it were just the POAS tests I don't think I'd be too concerned, it's everything combined along with the fact that I've never before had any line appear ever, except for an evap line much later, which these don't look like to me and they are the same brand. I just wish I could feel conclusive









I have had the evap lines appear on both dollar tree and first response... i have seen a LOT of others get them on any of the blue line tests.


----------



## IntoTheRoseGarden (Aug 5, 2003)

Did you ever figure out what's happenning? It sounds similar to what happened to me a few years ago, though I didn't have any bleeding until after the tests were for-sure negative.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=184554


----------

